

DNS SRV records now [May 2008] - ezequiel-garzon
http://www.pantz.org/software/bind/srvdnsrecords.html

======
ezequiel-garzon
Could somebody explain whether SRV have gained any significant adoption since
2008? The author's points seem compelling.

